# Sky TV Offer



## Yant (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is the latest offer for new customers only. If you'd like a code, send me a PM. The deal below will save you over Â£600 over 18 months;
-------------------------------
Sky TV for Â£40 a month
Welcome your friends to the magical world of Sky TV with Sky Box Sets, Sports and Cinema.
They can choose their perfect offer:
Original Bundle - Â£10 a month
Award-winning entertainment on over 270 channels, including Sky Atlantic, exclusive to Sky
Box Sets Bundle - Â£20 a month
Everything from the Original Bundle, plus over 350 addictively good Box Sets
Box Sets + Sports or Cinema - Â£30 a month
Enjoy unrivalled sports coverage, with more live Premier League games than anyone else this season. Plus, find over 1000 movies on demand with a new premiere every day
Box Sets + Sports + Cinema - Â£40 a month
The full range of Sky channels, with endless entertainment available on demand
Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription.
Share a code today to make sure your friends feel loved this Christmas.

Offer ends 27 November



​


----------



## Yant (Feb 28, 2018)

I have a new offer available. If anyone is interested drop me a note and i can give you a code.


Welcome your friends to the world of Sky TV with *Sky Entertainment*, *Box Sets*, *Kids*, *HD*, *Sky Sports* and *Sky Cinema *all for *Â£40 a month*, saving up to Â£486.



Over 80 entertainment, documentaries and music channels
Big screen dramas on Sky Atlantic
400 unmissable Box Sets
7 dedicated Sky Sports channels
1000 movies on demand
11 dedicated kids' channels with the Sky Kids app available for download
Stunning HD - 5x the picture quality of SD
And so much more..
Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription.
Make sure you don't miss out on this incredible offer.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2018)

Is that deal open to anyone currently with Sky but paying the full wack ?

Thanks for posting up the deal Yant


----------



## Captainron (Feb 28, 2018)

Yant said:



			I have a new offer available. If anyone is interested drop me a note and i can give you a code.


Welcome your friends to the world of Sky TV with *Sky Entertainment*, *Box Sets*, *Kids*, *HD*, *Sky Sports* and *Sky Cinema *all for *Â£40 a month*, saving up to Â£486.



Over 80 entertainment, documentaries and music channels
Big screen dramas on Sky Atlantic
400 unmissable Box Sets
7 dedicated Sky Sports channels
1000 movies on demand
11 dedicated kids' channels with the Sky Kids app available for download
Stunning HD - 5x the picture quality of SD
And so much more..
Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription.
Make sure you don't miss out on this incredible offer.


Click to expand...

New customers only? I pay Â£71 a month for the same package


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2018)

Captainron said:



			New customers only? I pay Â£71 a month for the same package
		
Click to expand...

Cancel if you can and take new contract in wife's name, that's what we do each year and I pay Â£47 for the full lot


----------



## rudebhoy (Feb 28, 2018)

I was paying Â£30 a month for everything other than HD and movies. Was out of contract and they were about to put it up to Â£60, so I phoned up to cancel last week. They offered me the Â£30 deal for another 12 months, but I told them I still wanted to cancel, so they started processing that.

they rung me back up on Friday and said if I dropped the Kids package, I could have it for Â£25. I said I would think about it. They rung me again yesterday, and offered me Â£25 credit on top of the Â£25 a month deal. I accepted that, so in effect paying Â£23 for the next 12 months. Happy enough with that.


----------



## Yant (Feb 28, 2018)

That offer is for new customers only.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2018)

Please send me the code, squire. Will I be able to use it in conjunction with ordering a new broadband set up?


----------



## Yant (Feb 28, 2018)

I would've thought so. What i need from you to send you a code is;

First Name
Last Name
Email Address

All i ask in return is that you let me know if you use the code.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 28, 2018)

Yant said:



			I would've thought so. What i need from you to send you a code is;

First Name
Last Name
Email Address

All i ask in return is that you let me know if you use the code.
		
Click to expand...

I shall DM you the details...


----------



## Yant (May 15, 2018)

New offer. If you'd like a code, drop me a note.

Save even more by adding Sky Broadband Unlimited or Sky Fibre Unlimited, saving up to Â£953 over 18 months!

Choose from any of the following options:

Â£40 a month for the Complete Sky TV package - saving Â£702 over 18 months
Â£58 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Broadband Unlimited - saving Â£918 over 18 months
Â£65 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Fibre Unlimited - saving them Â£953 over 18 months. 

Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription

 Offer ends 28 June


----------



## Kellfire (May 15, 2018)

Yant said:



New offer. If you'd like a code, drop me a note.

Save even more by adding Sky Broadband Unlimited or Sky Fibre Unlimited, saving up to Â£953 over 18 months!

Choose from any of the following options:

Â£40 a month for the Complete Sky TV package - saving Â£702 over 18 months
Â£58 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Broadband Unlimited - saving Â£918 over 18 months
Â£65 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Fibre Unlimited - saving them Â£953 over 18 months. 

Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription

 Offer ends 28 June






Click to expand...


Can only vouch for Yant here - totally legit. Use the code he provided and we've got the whole shebang for relative pennies!


----------



## casuk (May 15, 2018)

Yant said:



New offer. If you'd like a code, drop me a note.

Save even more by adding Sky Broadband Unlimited or Sky Fibre Unlimited, saving up to Â£953 over 18 months!

Choose from any of the following options:

Â£40 a month for the Complete Sky TV package - saving Â£702 over 18 months
Â£58 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Broadband Unlimited - saving Â£918 over 18 months
Â£65 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Fibre Unlimited - saving them Â£953 over 18 months. 

Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription

 Offer ends 28 June






Click to expand...

Does that include BT sport and the uhd channels


----------



## Yant (May 15, 2018)

doesn't include BT Sport, that is an extra cost. i think you get UHD with SkyQ but you can check if/when you call to book.


----------



## User2021 (May 15, 2018)

Yant any deals for existing subscribers ( long term) who don't want Broadband?
Just need to get the crazy monthly cost down


----------



## Kellfire (May 15, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Yant any deals for existing subscribers ( long term) who don't want Broadband?
Just need to get the crazy monthly cost down
		
Click to expand...

Perfect timing for you. Phone up and leave, saying you only want it for the football and now the season's over, you don't want it. Hold your ground. They'll offer you a reduced contract on the spot or phone you back.


----------



## Yant (May 16, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Yant any deals for existing subscribers ( long term) who don't want Broadband?
Just need to get the crazy monthly cost down
		
Click to expand...

Nothing for existing customers i'm afraid.


----------



## User2021 (May 16, 2018)

Yant said:



			Nothing for existing customers i'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

No problem 
Thanks anyway


----------



## chrisd (May 16, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Yant any deals for existing subscribers ( long term) who don't want Broadband?
Just need to get the crazy monthly cost down
		
Click to expand...

I just cancel and put it in other half name and switch back when necessary


----------



## Beezerk (May 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I just cancel and put it in other half name and switch back when necessary
		
Click to expand...

Doesnâ€™t it flag up as being at the same address?


----------



## User2021 (May 16, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I just cancel and put it in other half name and switch back when necessary
		
Click to expand...

Good idea a newbie will be massively better off a month on a deal than an existing subscriber


----------



## user2010 (May 16, 2018)

Any codes for Virgin, Yant?


----------



## jusme (May 16, 2018)

Yant said:



New offer. If you'd like a code, drop me a note.

Save even more by adding Sky Broadband Unlimited or Sky Fibre Unlimited, saving up to Â£953 over 18 months!

Choose from any of the following options:

Â£40 a month for the Complete Sky TV package - saving Â£702 over 18 months
Â£58 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Broadband Unlimited - saving Â£918 over 18 months
Â£65 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Fibre Unlimited - saving them Â£953 over 18 months. 

Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription

 Offer ends 28 June






Click to expand...

Do you mind if I ask you....do you work for sky? or what is your connection to them....just interested in the source behind the offers


----------



## Yant (May 17, 2018)

Hi Jusme, yes i work for Sky.


----------



## Yant (May 22, 2018)

For existing customers;



For existing Sky Customers the Sky Soundbox will be yours for just Â£269 (stand-alone Q and Sky +HD customers) or Â£219 (for QMS customers)
Sky has partnered with Devialet, one of the most innovative names in audio
Experience in-home cinema sound from a single speaker

Offer ends 14 June


----------



## Matty6 (May 23, 2018)

Any SkyQ deals for existing customers?


----------



## chrisd (May 23, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Doesnâ€™t it flag up as being at the same address?
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't seem to, but what the heck, they still gave a customer which they may not otherwise. Also people split up etc etc.


----------



## Trojan615 (May 27, 2018)

Yant said:



New offer. If you'd like a code, drop me a note.

Save even more by adding Sky Broadband Unlimited or Sky Fibre Unlimited, saving up to Â£953 over 18 months!

Choose from any of the following options:

Â£40 a month for the Complete Sky TV package - saving Â£702 over 18 months
Â£58 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Broadband Unlimited - saving Â£918 over 18 months
Â£65 a month for the Complete Sky TV package + Fibre Unlimited - saving them Â£953 over 18 months. 

Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription

 Offer ends 28 June


Can I get a code please ?

Ta

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2018)

How much is the set up fee and are there any other add-ons or caveats? What happens after 18mths?


----------



## Old Skier (May 27, 2018)

Matty6 said:



			Any SkyQ deals for existing customers?
		
Click to expand...

Never ever found a Sky Deal for an existing customer and I've been with them more years than HID is happy with.


----------



## BTatHome (May 27, 2018)

A call to cancel gets a very similar deal to these figures.


----------



## jusme (May 27, 2018)

Be aware that Sky do not always respond well to threats to quit. I am an ex-customer. Told straight of the bat what I was prepared to pay (50% off was my target). Offered 30% straight away and about 3/4 ways into my notice 40% was offered. 

If happy with above - certainly give your notice to quit. Be prepared to quit in reality if the price is not low enough. I was and did run out my notice period. Easy to get 30-40 % off. Don't believe much more is readily available.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 28, 2018)

jusme said:



			Be aware that Sky do not always respond well to threats to quit. I am an ex-customer. Told straight of the bat what I was prepared to pay (50% off was my target). Offered 30% straight away and about 3/4 ways into my notice 40% was offered. 

If happy with above - certainly give your notice to quit. Be prepared to quit in reality if the price is not low enough. I was and did run out my notice period. Easy to get 30-40 % off. Don't believe much more is readily available.
		
Click to expand...

Got fed up with the annual pantomime of haggling over the renewal fee... So, one year I gave notice to quit... Didn't even enter into any discussion... About a month after leaving got a courtesy call offering a 'one off' deal of about 40% of what I had been paying as long as I signed up for two years... When I declined the chap had a proper hissy fit... 

Yep, I miss some of the sport but I really don't miss their general demeanour on the 'phone...


----------



## Yant (May 29, 2018)

Hi @Trojan615

I've sent you a PM. :thup:


----------



## Trojan615 (May 30, 2018)

Thanks... just replied


----------



## Yant (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a new offer for anyone who is not already a Sky customer. If you'd like a code then let me know;

Sky TV with Entertainment, Box Sets, HD, Sports and Cinema all for Â£45 a month!
Get all the best shows on Sky Entertainment, 1,000 movies on demand and 11 live Kids channels, plus all the action across all our Sky Sports channels, including the Main Event channel - all in stunning HD.
Set-up fee applies. 18-month minimum subscription

Offer ends 30 September


----------



## HughJars (Sep 26, 2018)

How much is the set-up fee Yant? If I don't take EPL can I get it for less?


----------



## Jon321 (Sep 26, 2018)

Can this work for existing customers?


----------



## User 99 (Sep 26, 2018)

I'd be interested if it can be set up by Friday morning  also could do with binning my bt internet so may require that also.


----------



## jusme (Sep 26, 2018)

HughJars said:



			How much is the set-up fee Yant? If I don't take EPL can I get it for less?
		
Click to expand...

Just went through it, he didn't know, but based on my purchase, anything from Â£20 quid upwards depending on the equipment you take. No discount i imagine as the price is for the package. It is very competitive compared to what else is out there


----------



## jusme (Sep 26, 2018)

Jon321 said:



			Can this work for existing customers?
		
Click to expand...

Never does. Your only option is to negotiate or leave. I tried - offered 40% of, not enough....so I left 5 months ago. I now have the price I wanted. Different name under same address - no issue


----------



## jusme (Sep 26, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'd be interested if it can be set up by Friday morning  also could do with binning my bt internet so may require that also.
		
Click to expand...

Not a hope. Depending on area and engineers it has always taken me at least 7 days from purchase to fitting and on this occasion 13 days. Some people don't know this and if it helps, you have access to your entire TV package immediately upon purchase on their app, which you can watch on phone, tablet or laptop, or even cast from laptop to TV via HDMI


----------



## User 99 (Sep 26, 2018)

jusme said:



			Not a hope.
		
Click to expand...


I kinda knew that, but you don't ask, you don't get.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 28, 2018)

Any decent offers for exsiting customers, thinking of getting Sky Q . Do you need fibre for that ?


----------



## apj0524 (Sep 28, 2018)

I have Q like it, haggled a bit about the installation cost, they drop a bit but not much, issue is we don't have cable in the area so no real competition.  We have fibre, not the really sunfast stuff about 25 Mbps, currently watch Ryder cup via Now box, wife has TV on in the Kitchen plus one other TV on in Kids bedroom, no issues


----------



## jusme (Sep 28, 2018)

Midnight said:



			Any decent offers for exsiting customers, thinking of getting Sky Q . Do you need fibre for that ?
		
Click to expand...

Sky Q works fine on standard broadband, assuming you are getting a decent speed. Think I read somewhere it needs 2-4 MBps. In reality I would say around 8, but any decent standard (not fibre) broadband runs at least 8. 

Sky Q still relatively new tech and very few discounts for new customers, however given Sky's new pricing structure it may still be cheaper to change over if your on the old Sky plus system - have you checked their website?


----------



## Midnight (Sep 28, 2018)

Cheers for the pointers, will do some digging over the weekend.


----------



## Yant (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a number of Sky offers now available for any new customer's that might be interested. If you would like a code that you can use to claim the discounts advertised, please reach out to me.

Offer ends 28th February.


----------



## Yant (Mar 21, 2019)

I have 3 offers currently available. If you'd like a code for any of these then drop me a PM;

*1. Half Price Sky TV - half price at Â£11 per month.*

Half Price Sky TV: Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment (Â£11pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£27pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.

*2. Ultimate Mix Bundle - Â£35 per month instead of Â£52.*

Ultimate Mix Bundle offer Â£35pm. Price increases by Â£2 from 1 April 2019).Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment, Sky HD, Sky Cinema, Ultimate On Demand and Sky Kids (Â£35pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£68pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.

*3. Complete Bundle - Â£45 per month instead of Â£75.*

Complete Bundle Â£45pm. Price increases by Â£3 from 1 April 2019).Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment, Sky HD, Sky Cinema, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Kids and Sky Sports (Â£45pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£98pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.


----------



## jusme (Mar 21, 2019)

All decent prices and my only gripe is that every customer should be paying these types of prices. 

BTW - another shout out for Yant - used a code successfully in the past - solid and reliable contact.....Keep them coming I might bring a few new customers your way


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2019)

Shame there's no loyalty for long term customers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 22, 2019)

Question for Yant - When do you see Sky Q becoming standard and the Â£12 / month fee being dropped altogether or significantly reduced?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 23, 2019)

My old sky box packed up so for a week we were without it so we just streamed and used the catch up apps on my fire stick. We managed fine so we were prepared to cancel sky all together. So when I got through to the team that handles it they halved my price and gave me a Sky Q box. I think if you are prepared to go through with the cancellation then you can get some good deals as an existing customer. With streaming and catch up becoming more mainstream as broadband speeds increase, and as people grow up who are used to streaming everything I can't see the existing Sky model lasting for that much longer.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2019)

What is the best deal you can get for Sky including Sports for a brand new customer.

I don't even have a dish on this house, not sure if I even need a dish now or whether it's streamed? I'd need everything. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What is the best deal you can get for Sky including Sports for a brand new customer.

I don't even have a dish on this house, not sure if I even need a dish now or whether it's streamed? I'd need everything.

Any help appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if it's the 'best' deal...
But, I had been looking at a deal on techradar offering basic Sky with Sports for Â£35 per month for 18 months plus a one off set up fee of Â£20...


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What is the best deal you can get for Sky including Sports for a brand new customer.

I don't even have a dish on this house, not sure if I even need a dish now or whether it's streamed? I'd need everything. 

Any help appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Read#49. satellite tv will require a dish.


----------



## jusme (Mar 25, 2019)

Yant said:



			I have 3 offers currently available. If you'd like a code for any of these then drop me a PM;

*1. Half Price Sky TV - half price at Â£11 per month.*

Half Price Sky TV: Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment (Â£11pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£27pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.

*2. Ultimate Mix Bundle - Â£35 per month instead of Â£52.*

Ultimate Mix Bundle offer Â£35pm. Price increases by Â£2 from 1 April 2019).Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment, Sky HD, Sky Cinema, Ultimate On Demand and Sky Kids (Â£35pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£68pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.

*3. Complete Bundle - Â£45 per month instead of Â£75.*

Complete Bundle Â£45pm. Price increases by Â£3 from 1 April 2019).Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment, Sky HD, Sky Cinema, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Kids and Sky Sports (Â£45pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£98pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 25, 2019)

Anybody know What's the best deal for existing Sky customers ?
I have Sky + HD full package no multiroom. 
Broadband withBT
I currently pay Â£65 per month.
Is that good or could it be better ?


----------



## jusme (Mar 25, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Anybody know What's the best deal for existing Sky customers ?
I have Sky + HD full package no multiroom.
Broadband withBT
I currently pay Â£65 per month.
Is that good or could it be better ?
		
Click to expand...

It's like asking how long is a piece of string sadly. You will get a lot of differing opinions. I can assure you many are paying more as are many paying less and a lot less for some. You can only threaten to leave and hope that they offer you a better deal - they don't always as a little research will tell you. 

If your out of contract I would certainly hand my 30 day notice in as you will always get at least a 30% discount offer within those 30 days and using such an offer will result in no loss of service. 

Another alternative is to actually leave and sign up again a few weeks later in another family name at the same address. This will get you the Sky Q set up at good prices for new customers. There is leg work and hassle in any option but worth it if you put the work in. Do your research carefully on any option you choose to progress to avoid unexpected consequences


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 25, 2019)

jusme said:



			It's like asking how long is a piece of string sadly. You will get a lot of differing opinions. I can assure you many are paying more as are many paying less and a lot less for some. You can only threaten to leave and hope that they offer you a better deal - they don't always as a little research will tell you.

If your out of contract I would certainly hand my 30 day notice in as you will always get at least a 30% discount offer within those 30 days and using such an offer will result in no loss of service.

Another alternative is to actually leave and sign up again a few weeks later in another family name at the same address. This will get you the Sky Q set up at good prices for new customers. There is leg work and hassle in any option but worth it if you put the work in. Do your research carefully on any option you choose to progress to avoid unexpected consequences
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve only once had to actually give notice with them. Wishing 2 days of bt confirming I had been connected sky came on and beat the quote I originally wanted. Took advantage of the 14 day cooling period and cancelled bt.


----------



## AdamW (Apr 11, 2019)

Yant said:



			I have 3 offers currently available. If you'd like a code for any of these then drop me a PM;

*1. Half Price Sky TV - half price at Â£11 per month.*

Half Price Sky TV: Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment (Â£11pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£27pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.

*2. Ultimate Mix Bundle - Â£35 per month instead of Â£52.*

Ultimate Mix Bundle offer Â£35pm. Price increases by Â£2 from 1 April 2019).Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment, Sky HD, Sky Cinema, Ultimate On Demand and Sky Kids (Â£35pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£68pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.

*3. Complete Bundle - Â£45 per month instead of Â£75.*

Complete Bundle Â£45pm. Price increases by Â£3 from 1 April 2019).Available to new customers only. New 18-month contract applies to Sky Entertainment, Sky HD, Sky Cinema, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Kids and Sky Sports (Â£45pm for 18m). Out of contract pricing applies after 18 months (Â£98pm). Set up fees apply: Sky Q 1TB Box Â£20 / Sky Q 2TB Box Â£199.
		
Click to expand...


Pmd


----------



## AdamW (Apr 12, 2019)

@Yant any idea how much extra sky will charge to include bt sports? Read this year you will be able to get bt sports on sky and vica versa


----------



## Yant (Jun 20, 2019)

2 new offers available. If anyone is interested let me know and i'll send you a code that you can use;



*1. 40% off Sky TV and Free Sky Broadband Boost & Buddy App Â£13.20 a month*



*âœ”* A barking mad *40% off Sky TV* - Your friends can create their own TV package to suit them.
*âœ”* Also, your friend can add great broadband deals including new *Sky Broadband Boost and Buddy app for free*.



New customers only. Sky network areas only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from 13.20 per month (pm), Sky Broadband Essential (Â£20pm including line rental) / Sky Broadband Superfast (Â£27pm including line rental), Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned to Sky Q customers at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. Sky Broadband Packages offers end 8 July 2019.



*2. Limited Time Broadband & TV Offer Â£32.19 a month*



*âœ”* A barking mad *40% off Sky TV* - Your friend can pick and choose whatever Sky TV package they like.
*âœ”* Totally unlimited broadband with *37% off Sky Broadband Essential* or *32% off Sky Broadband Superfast* â€“ perfect for Catch Up TV & browsing.
*âœ”* Includes new *Sky Broadband Boost and Buddy app for free.*



New customers only. Sky network areas only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from 13.20 per month (pm), Sky Broadband Essential (Â£20pm including line rental) / Sky Broadband Superfast (Â£27pm including line rental), Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned to Sky Q customers at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. Sky Broadband Packages offers end 8 July 2019.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 20, 2019)

Anything for existing customers pal?


----------



## AdamW (Jun 30, 2019)

Yant said:



			2 new offers available. If anyone is interested let me know and i'll send you a code that you can use;



*1. 40% off Sky TV and Free Sky Broadband Boost & Buddy App Â£13.20 a month*



*âœ”* A barking mad *40% off Sky TV* - Your friends can create their own TV package to suit them.
*âœ”* Also, your friend can add great broadband deals including new *Sky Broadband Boost and Buddy app for free*.



New customers only. Sky network areas only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from 13.20 per month (pm), Sky Broadband Essential (Â£20pm including line rental) / Sky Broadband Superfast (Â£27pm including line rental), Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned to Sky Q customers at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. Sky Broadband Packages offers end 8 July 2019.



*2. Limited Time Broadband & TV Offer Â£32.19 a month*



*âœ”* A barking mad *40% off Sky TV* - Your friend can pick and choose whatever Sky TV package they like.
*âœ”* Totally unlimited broadband with *37% off Sky Broadband Essential* or *32% off Sky Broadband Superfast* â€“ perfect for Catch Up TV & browsing.
*âœ”* Includes new *Sky Broadband Boost and Buddy app for free.*



New customers only. Sky network areas only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from 13.20 per month (pm), Sky Broadband Essential (Â£20pm including line rental) / Sky Broadband Superfast (Â£27pm including line rental), Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned to Sky Q customers at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. Sky Broadband Packages offers end 8 July 2019.
		
Click to expand...


Hi

Do you get 40% of sky sports with the first package?


----------



## Yant (Jul 1, 2019)

Yes.

New customers only. Sky network areas only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from 13.20 per month (pm), Sky Broadband Essential (Â£20pm including line rental) / Sky Broadband Superfast (Â£27pm including line rental), Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned to Sky Q customers at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. Sky Broadband Packages offers end 8 July 2019.

Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently Â£25pm including line rental for Broadband Essential / Â£32pm including line rental for Broadband Superfast, Â£5pm for Sky Broadband Boost and from Â£22pm for Sky Entertainment). Prices may go up during your contract. *40% off Sky TV: *includes Entertainment, HD, Kids, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Cinema, Sky Sports and Sky Q experience. *Â£40 Reward:* The Â£40 reward is a compliments voucher and your friend must have activated their Sky TV subscription by 31 July 2019 for you to be eligible. Rewards will be issued after this date and will be with you by 31 August. *Sky Broadband:* Average download speeds of 11Mbps for Broadband Essential and 59Mbps for Broadband Superfast. Speeds vary significantly by location. No traffic management policy for Sky Broadband in the home. External factors such as internet congestion and home wiring can affect speed. Wi-Fi speeds vary by device and home entertainment. See sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/broadband for more details and our Usage Policies. *Sky Talk:* Compatible line required otherwise Â£20 connection charge may apply. Coverage depends on home set-up. *Sky Broadband Boost:* Remote line monitoring may involve up to 90 second daily outage. Sky Broadband Buddy requires activation. Sky Broadband Buddy app required on compatible iOs or Android devices (See www.sky.com/buddy for device and software requirements). Sky recommends that all devices connected to the internet are protected with anti-virus software at all times. *General:* Subject to status. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. These offers are not available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 17/06/2019.


----------



## AdamW (Jul 1, 2019)

Yant said:



			Yes.

New customers only. Sky network areas only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from 13.20 per month (pm), Sky Broadband Essential (Â£20pm including line rental) / Sky Broadband Superfast (Â£27pm including line rental), Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned to Sky Q customers at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. Sky Broadband Packages offers end 8 July 2019.

Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently Â£25pm including line rental for Broadband Essential / Â£32pm including line rental for Broadband Superfast, Â£5pm for Sky Broadband Boost and from Â£22pm for Sky Entertainment). Prices may go up during your contract. *40% off Sky TV: *includes Entertainment, HD, Kids, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Cinema, Sky Sports and Sky Q experience. *Â£40 Reward:* The Â£40 reward is a compliments voucher and your friend must have activated their Sky TV subscription by 31 July 2019 for you to be eligible. Rewards will be issued after this date and will be with you by 31 August. *Sky Broadband:* Average download speeds of 11Mbps for Broadband Essential and 59Mbps for Broadband Superfast. Speeds vary significantly by location. No traffic management policy for Sky Broadband in the home. External factors such as internet congestion and home wiring can affect speed. Wi-Fi speeds vary by device and home entertainment. See sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/broadband for more details and our Usage Policies. *Sky Talk:* Compatible line required otherwise Â£20 connection charge may apply. Coverage depends on home set-up. *Sky Broadband Boost:* Remote line monitoring may involve up to 90 second daily outage. Sky Broadband Buddy requires activation. Sky Broadband Buddy app required on compatible iOs or Android devices (See www.sky.com/buddy for device and software requirements). Sky recommends that all devices connected to the internet are protected with anti-virus software at all times. *General:* Subject to status. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. These offers are not available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 17/06/2019.
		
Click to expand...

Can you send me a message please with code think I am going to go for it just want to build a package to see final cost


----------



## Yant (Jul 2, 2019)

I will need you to message me with your email address please. Then i can send you a code.

Thanks.


----------



## Yant (Sep 26, 2019)

Two new offers for new customers only. If you would like a code then let me know.




*The best TV Offer From Sky*


40% off all of Sky TV â€“ create whichever TV package you like and get a whopping 40% off.

T&Câ€™s - Offer ends 03/10/2019. Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. Sky Fibre areas only. Speeds vary by location. Sky network areas only. New customers only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Sky Q experience set up: Â£199. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from Â£13.20 per month (pm)), Broadband Superfast (Â£25pm including line rental) and Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm with Superfast, otherwise an optional Â£5pm extra) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. *WiFi Guarantee:* Requires Sky Broadband: Essential / Superfast & Boost. Sky Broadband / Fibre areas. Min. 3Mb/s or money back. Claim any time during 18-month min. term. Refund on Boost subscription paid during current min. term up to date of claim. One claim per address. Claim only valid if using Sky router and booster(s). See sky.com/WiFi. Average download speed 59Mb. Speeds vary by location. External factors such as internet congestion and home wiring can affect speed. Wi-Fi speeds vary by device and home set-up. No traffic management policy. See sky.com for more details, usage policies and to check your speeds. *Sky Talk: *Compatible line required otherwise Â£20 connection charge may apply. Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently: Sky Entertainment: Â£27pm; Sky Broadband Superfast: Â£32pm). *Sky Broadband Boost:* Remote line monitoring may involve up to 90 second daily outage. Sky Broadband Buddy requires activation. Sky Broadband Buddy app required on compatible iOS or Android devices (See www.sky.com/buddy for device and software requirements). Sky recommends that all devices connected to the internet are protected with anti-virus software at all times. *40% off Sky TV:* includes Sky Entertainment, HD, Kids, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Cinema, Sky Sports and Sky Q experience. *Â£35 Reward:* The Â£35 reward is a compliments voucher and your friend must have activated their Sky TV subscription by 31 January 2020 for you to be eligible. Rewards will be issued on a monthly basis until 29 February 2020. *General:* Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. This offer isn't available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 03/09/2019.




*Exclusive TV & Superfast Broadband Offer*


40% off all Sky TV â€“ create whichever TV package you like and get a whopping 40% off.

Over 20% off Superfast Broadband â€“ save over 20% with Superfast Broadband with free Sky Broadband Boost, including our new WiFi Guarantee.



T&Câ€™s - Offer ends 03/10/2019. Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. Sky Fibre areas only. Speeds vary by location. Sky network areas only. New customers only. TV standard set up: from Â£20. Sky Q experience set up: Â£199. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from Â£13.20 per month (pm)), Broadband Superfast (Â£25pm including line rental) and Sky Broadband Boost (Â£0pm with Superfast, otherwise an optional Â£5pm extra) and Sky Talk (Â£0-Â£12pm). All Sky Q kit is loaned at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. *WiFi Guarantee:* Requires Sky Broadband: Essential / Superfast & Boost. Sky Broadband / Fibre areas. Min. 3Mb/s or money back. Claim any time during 18-month min. term. Refund on Boost subscription paid during current min. term up to date of claim. One claim per address. Claim only valid if using Sky router and booster(s). See sky.com/WiFi. Average download speed 59Mb. Speeds vary by location. External factors such as internet congestion and home wiring can affect speed. Wi-Fi speeds vary by device and home set-up. No traffic management policy. See sky.com for more details, usage policies and to check your speeds. *Sky Talk:*Compatible line required otherwise Â£20 connection charge may apply. Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently: Sky Entertainment: Â£27pm; Sky Broadband Superfast: Â£32pm). *Sky Broadband Boost:* Remote line monitoring may involve up to 90 second daily outage. Sky Broadband Buddy requires activation. Sky Broadband Buddy app required on compatible iOS or Android devices (See www.sky.com/buddy for device and software requirements). Sky recommends that all devices connected to the internet are protected with anti-virus software at all times. *40% off Sky TV:* includes Sky Entertainment, HD, Kids, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Cinema, Sky Sports and Sky Q experience. *Â£35 Reward:* The Â£35 reward is a compliments voucher and your friend must have activated their Sky TV subscription by 31 January 2020 for you to be eligible. Rewards will be issued on a monthly basis until 29 February 2020. *General:* Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. This offer isn't available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 03/09/2019.


----------



## Yant (Nov 1, 2019)

Two new offers available. If you'd like a code, drop me a PM;

*Offer 1*



35% off all Sky TV for Â£14 a month;



Offer ends 14/11/2019. Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. *18-month minimum term. Prices may change during this period*. Â£20 set up for new customers. *35% off Sky TV*: includes Sky Entertainment, HD, Kids, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Cinema, Sky Sports and Sky Q experience. Sky Entertainment from Â£14.30pm (per month). You must keep all products for 18 months to benefit from this offer. Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently: Sky Entertainment: Â£27pm). *Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required.*Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up may cost extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. All Sky Q kit is loaned at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. Offer not available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 11/10/2019.



*Offer 2*



35% off all Sky TV and Broadband for Â£33 a month;



Offer ends 14/11/2019. Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. 18-month minimum term. Prices may change during this period. Â£20 set up for new customers. 35% off Sky TV: includes Sky Entertainment, HD, Kids, Ultimate On Demand, Sky Cinema, Sky Sports and Sky Q experience. Sky Entertainment from Â£14.30pm (per month). You must keep all products for 18 months to benefit from this offer. Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently: Sky Entertainment: Â£27pm). Sky Fibre areas only. Speeds vary by location. Sky network areas only. New customers only. TV standard set up: Â£20 new customers. Broadband set up: router delivery charge Â£9.95 plus Â£10 connection fee. Separate 18-month minimum terms for Sky TV (from Â£13.20 per month (pm)), Broadband Essential (Â£19.50pm including line rental), Broadband Superfast (Â£24.05pm including line rental) and Sky Anytime Talk (Â£0pm â€“ 12months). Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently Â£25pm for Sky Broadband Essential; Â£32 Sky Broadband Superfast; Â£12 Sky Anytime Talk). Sky Broadband Essential: Average download speed: 11Mbps. Sky Broadband Superfast: download speed: 59Mb. Average upload speed: 18Mb. Speeds vary by location. You will receive the fastest Sky Fibre service available in your area. Sky Broadband General: External factors such as internet congestion and home wiring can affect speed. WiFi speeds vary by device and home set-up. See sky.com for more details, usage policies and to check your speeds. Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Separate contracts apply to Sky Broadband Superfast and Sky Talk. Non-standard set-up may cost extra. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. No traffic management policy for Sky Broadband. See sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/broadband for more details and our Usage Policies. Further terms apply. Sky subscribes to Ofcom's Voluntary Code of Practice on broadband speeds.Sky Talk: Compatible line required otherwise Â£20 connection charge may apply.
Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up may cost extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. All Sky Q kit is loaned at no cost and must be returned at the end of your subscription. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. Offer not available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 11/10/2019.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 1, 2019)

A quick question if I may please....
I'm thinking about getting Sky entertainment and Sky sports.
Will the offers above help?
(New customer but dish installed)
Thanks


----------



## Yant (Nov 1, 2019)

Offer 1 is for Sky entertainment and sports.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 1, 2019)

Any current customers deals?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 1, 2019)

Yant said:



			Offer 1 is for Sky entertainment and sports.
		
Click to expand...

So entertainment and sports is Â£14.80 per month for 18 months?
Or is it 35% off the normal price of Â£48 (entertainment and sports)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			Any current customers deals?
		
Click to expand...

It is pretty much always for new customers only . We always have Sky VIP rewards, mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 1, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It is pretty much always for new customers only . We always have Sky VIP rewards, mmmmmmmmmmm

Click to expand...

Yes because there really good


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			Any current customers deals?
		
Click to expand...

Just tell them youre leaving at the end of your contract and then be patient


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 1, 2019)

bobmac said:



			So entertainment and sports is Â£14.80 per month for 18 months?
Or is it 35% off the normal price of Â£48 (entertainment and sports)
		
Click to expand...

The way I read it after getting the kind offer is it's Â£14.80 + Â£12.50 a month for SS.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 1, 2019)

Offer 1 is pretty similar to what I got offered to stay with them last week when I was at end of contract. Just make sure you read any confirmatory emails in full and query any changes.

Also make sure you read the small print. I am pretty sure it said prices can rise during the 18 month minimum term.


----------



## Yant (Nov 11, 2019)

I now have some offers for existing customers. If these are of interested to you then drop me a message;

*Existing Customers*



*Offer 1*

25% off Sky Sports for Â£17.25 extra a month instead of Â£23.00 â€“

Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. Offer available to recipients of this email by invitation only.
* 
Offer: *Â£10 one-off fee may apply for existing customers. *Offer ends 05/12/2019*. Reward: Prices may change during this period. Â£20 set up for new customers. 25% off the in-contract Sports pricing.
* 
Sky Sports offer: *Based on saving Â£5.75 per month compared with standard in-contract price for Sky Sports: Â£23pm. New 18-month minimum term. After 18 months standard price applies for Sky Sports Complete Pack (currently Â£30pm).
* 
General: *Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Prices may go up during your contract. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. This offer isn't available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at: 31/10/2019.

*Offer 2*

25% off Sky Cinema for Â£8.25 extra a month instead of Â£11.00 â€“
* 
Offer: *Â£10 one-off fee may apply for existing customers. *Offer ends 05/12/2019*. Reward: Prices may change during this period. Â£20 set up for new customers. 25% off the in-contract Cinema pricing.
* 
Sky Cinema offer:* Based on saving Â£2.75 per month compared with standard in-contract price for Sky Cinema: Â£11pm. New 18-month minimum term. After 18 months standard price applies for Sky Cinema (currently Â£19pm). Over 1000 movies on demand: Requires Sky Cinema pack, compatible box connected to broadband (min 2Mbps) for Sky TV customers. On Demand: Available to Sky TV customers with compatible Sky+/Sky Q box. Downloading content requires compatible black Sky+/Sky Q box, broadband connection (minimum recommended speed: SD: 3Mbps; HD: 8Mbps; UHD: 24Mbps). On Demand self set up using built in Wi Fi or own cable or On Demand connector (Â£21.95 â€“ limits apply).
* 
General: *Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Prices may go up during your contract. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. This offer isn't available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 31/10/2019.


----------



## AdamW (Nov 21, 2019)

Yant said:



			I now have some offers for existing customers. If these are of interested to you then drop me a message;

*Existing Customers*



*Offer 1*

25% off Sky Sports for Â£17.25 extra a month instead of Â£23.00 â€“

Offer only available to friends and family of employees or fixed term contractors of Sky UK and selected Sky partner company employees. Offer available to recipients of this email by invitation only.
* 
Offer: *Â£10 one-off fee may apply for existing customers. *Offer ends 05/12/2019*. Reward: Prices may change during this period. Â£20 set up for new customers. 25% off the in-contract Sports pricing.
* 
Sky Sports offer: *Based on saving Â£5.75 per month compared with standard in-contract price for Sky Sports: Â£23pm. New 18-month minimum term. After 18 months standard price applies for Sky Sports Complete Pack (currently Â£30pm).
* 
General: *Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Prices may go up during your contract. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. This offer isn't available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at: 31/10/2019.

*Offer 2*

25% off Sky Cinema for Â£8.25 extra a month instead of Â£11.00 â€“
* 
Offer: *Â£10 one-off fee may apply for existing customers. *Offer ends 05/12/2019*. Reward: Prices may change during this period. Â£20 set up for new customers. 25% off the in-contract Cinema pricing.
* 
Sky Cinema offer:* Based on saving Â£2.75 per month compared with standard in-contract price for Sky Cinema: Â£11pm. New 18-month minimum term. After 18 months standard price applies for Sky Cinema (currently Â£19pm). Over 1000 movies on demand: Requires Sky Cinema pack, compatible box connected to broadband (min 2Mbps) for Sky TV customers. On Demand: Available to Sky TV customers with compatible Sky+/Sky Q box. Downloading content requires compatible black Sky+/Sky Q box, broadband connection (minimum recommended speed: SD: 3Mbps; HD: 8Mbps; UHD: 24Mbps). On Demand self set up using built in Wi Fi or own cable or On Demand connector (Â£21.95 â€“ limits apply).
* 
General: *Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Prices may go up during your contract. Non-standard set up may cost extra. Weekend set up/service visits Â£15 extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlord's). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch with you about your services. This offer isn't available with any other offers. Further terms apply. Correct at 31/10/2019.
		
Click to expand...

Got anything for new customers mate finally coming round to having to get sky :-(


----------



## Yant (Nov 21, 2019)

AdamW said:



			Got anything for new customers mate finally coming round to having to get sky :-(
		
Click to expand...

yep. Iâ€™ll post them up in the morning.


----------



## AdamW (Nov 22, 2019)

Yant said:



			yep. Iâ€™ll post them up in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you


----------



## Yant (Nov 22, 2019)

If you'd like me to send you a code, PM me with your email address and i'll forward one to you;

*Black Friday Offer - 35% off all Sky TV Bundles and Broadband*

Â£14.30 per month instead of Â£22.

âœ” *35% off all Sky TV bundles*
âœ” If you want to, you can also add *35% off Sky Broadband with free talk anytime*

*35% off Q Experience, Sky Sports Complete, Sky Cinema, Sky Kids, Ultimate on Demand and HD Packs. Discount on standard in-contract pricing for Q Experience and standard 31 day rolling contract pricing for all other Packs. Separate 18-month contract for Sky TV, Sky Broadband and Sky Talk. 35% off Sky Broadband Essential and Superfast Broadband when taking Sky Anytime Talk. Offer only available to friends and family of Sky employees or fixed term contractors of selected Sky partner company employees.*

*35% off: *Offer ends 02/01/2020. Separate contracts apply for Sky TV, Sky Broadband and Sky Talk. TV set up: new customers Â£25. Broadband set up: Â£9.95 router deliver and Â£10 connection fee. Sky Q 1TB box as standard. New customers only and 18-month minimum terms for Sky Entertainment (Â£14.30 per month (pm)) and Q Experience (Â£8.45pm). New 31 day rolling contracts for Sky Sports Complete Pack (Â£12.50pm), Sky Cinema (Â£7.15pm), Sky Kids (Â£3.25pm), Ultimate on Demand (Â£7.80pm) and HD (Â£3.25pm). All offer pricing valid for first 18 months. Standard out of contract pricing applies to Sky Entertainment (Â£27pm) and Q Experience (Â£13pm) after 18 months. Standard 31 day rolling contract pricing applies to remaining Packs after 18 months (currently: Sky Sports Complete Pack: Â£30pm; Sky Cinema: Â£19pm; Sky Kids: Â£5pm; Ultimate on Demand: Â£12pm; HD: Â£5). 18-month minimum terms for Broadband Essential (Â£19.50pm including line rental), Broadband Superfast (Â£24.05pm including line rental) and Sky Anytime Talk (Â£0pm â€“ 12months). Standard prices apply after 18 months (currently Â£25pm for Sky Broadband Essential; Â£32 Sky Broadband Superfast; Â£12 Sky Anytime Talk). Sky Broadband Essential: Average download speed: 11Mbps. Sky Broadband Superfast: download speed: 59Mb. Average upload speed: 18Mb. Speeds vary by location. You will receive the fastest Sky Fibre service available in your area. Sky Broadband General: External factors such as internet congestion and home wiring can affect speed. WiFi speeds vary by device and home set-up. See sky.com for more details, usage policies and to check your speeds. Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Separate contracts apply to Sky Broadband Superfast and Sky Talk. No traffic management policy for Sky Broadband. See sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/broadband for more details and our Usage Policies. Sky subscribes to Ofcom's Voluntary Code of Practice on broadband speeds. Sky Talk: Compatible line required otherwise Â£20 connection charge may apply. General: Subject to status. Upfront payment may be required. Non-standard set-up may cost extra. Connect to TV using HDMI cable. Sky Q kit is loaned to you at no cost. You own the Sky dish. Prices may vary if you live in a flat. You must get any consents required (e.g. landlordâ€™s). UK, Channel Islands and Isle of Man residential customers only. Email address required so we can keep in touch about your services. Correct at 01/11/19. Further terms apply.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 22, 2019)

We've just taken up with the Sky Black Friday deal.  Knocked 35% of our current price as we were looking elsewhere and also took up the broadband as we were using TalkTalk (rotten technical support) so thought we'd give the Sky one a go.  It all comes down the same line anyway.  Overall we saved about Â£50 a month on the two deals.  Now TalkTalk have come back and offered a deal at less that half the price of what they were charging.  Too late now, and even then, for me, the hassle when I call TalkTalk technical support is something I've well and truly had enough of.


----------



## AdamW (Nov 22, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			We've just taken up with the Sky Black Friday deal.  Knocked 35% of our current price as we were looking elsewhere and also took up the broadband as we were using TalkTalk (rotten technical support) so thought we'd give the Sky one a go.  It all comes down the same line anyway.  Overall we saved about Â£50 a month on the two deals.  Now TalkTalk have come back and offered a deal at less that half the price of what they were charging.  Too late now, and even then, for me, the hassle when I call TalkTalk technical support is something I've well and truly had enough of.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have BT sports as an add on as well? Just wondering how much extra that will cost


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 22, 2019)

Not at the moment.  Speaking to the guy at Sky, it's not available as an add-on package with Sky at the moment but will become available in January.  
My father in law lives with us in a granny flat with another Sky box.  He enjoys his football so he's got it separately as a deal on his phone line.  He loves his football so it's worth it for him. 
To be honest, I'd only want BT Sports for the MotoGP but I can watch all I want via the MotoGP app at â‚¬120 per year so sticking with that.


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

Theres 50% off TV packages for black friday on skys own website


----------



## fundy (Nov 22, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Not at the moment.  Speaking to the guy at Sky, it's not available as an add-on package with Sky at the moment but will become available in January.  
My father in law lives with us in a granny flat with another Sky box.  He enjoys his football so he's got it separately as a deal on his phone line.  He loves his football so it's worth it for him. 
To be honest, I'd only want BT Sports for the MotoGP but I can watch all I want via the MotoGP app at â‚¬120 per year so sticking with that.
		
Click to expand...


Depending on how you do your mobiles, BT are currently offering free BT sport app on the phone with some of their sim only deals


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 22, 2019)

fundy said:



			Depending on how you do your mobiles, BT are currently offering free BT sport app on the phone with some of their sim only deals
		
Click to expand...

Father in Law doesn't use the internet so I can stream BT Sport on my tablet from the BT Sport App using his account and cast it to the TV nice and easily.  To be honest he wouldn't have the phone line if he didn't need it for his emergency button and he likes a "proper" phone by his side, even if he never uses it.


----------



## chellie (Jan 15, 2020)

Our Sky broadband contract expires soon and I wondered if there were any deals. No Sky TV but have Now TV as an extra cost.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2020)

Just jumping on the first Sky Q thread reached.

we moved our backroom furniture around yesterday and the distance from where I sit to the Sky Q box, TV etc is now a little greater than it was - previously maybe 1.5m and now 2m.  i had to unplug Sky Q box, TV and soundbox to shuffle things around.  I now find that the remote does not seem to work for volume control now I am 2m away.  If I go closer it works.  I am assuming the Bluetooth connection is to the SkyQ box and not the TV or the soundbox.  We’ve only had this a few months so can’t see the batteries being dud - but might that be the issue - I don’t have replacement batteries to hand. Or is there something else I have done to mess it up?

i should add - I’ve re-paired it and set it to control volume on the soundbox.  All the functions on the remote work at 2m distance no matter which way I point the remote (yes I know it’s Bluetooth) except the volume.  Volume only works closer to the tv, soundbox and sky Q box - and only works closer for volume if I point the remote at the kit? Eh? I am hugely confused...


----------

